# Snappy the crocodile turns bright orange



## Fuscus (Sep 23, 2011)

The next 20 posts will be along the line of "I want one!". 
Unfortunately for me I would have to:
a/ Move out of QLD
b/ Divorce

Pity about the moving bit 

Snappy the crocodile turns bright orange | News.com.au


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2011)

Me too, i would love to have a woman who could do that with a croc!


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 23, 2011)

I want *TWO*...


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

I would have been more impressed if it turned purple


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 23, 2011)

Too many carrots mixed in his meat lol...


----------



## sookie (Sep 23, 2011)

In bad taste,i know,but whatta set of boots he would make......wow!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2011)

Do they come in extra small?


----------

